# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Тихий огонёк моей души

## CTARый

*Всем привет.
Поэтом назвать себя не могу,но рифмой балуюсь.
Оценивать не прошу.Кому интересно,просто читайте.*



*Мы потеряли что-то*

Мы потеряли что-то в суматохе дней.
И вот,теперь,всё сиротливей и грустней,
В глаза с тоскою смотрит мне Любовь.
И мечется Душа в груди,ломаясь и калечась вкровь.

И в час полночный,в тишине
Любовь задаст вопрос израненной Душе.
Такой наивный и простой:
"Зачем же так они со мной?

Сначала приютили и согрели.
Качая в колыбели,песни пели.
Когда раскрылись крылья за спиной,
...они покончили со мной.

Они меня пытались воскресить
И вЫходить,и вновь любить,
И мной восполнить все потери.
...Чтоб позже выставить за двери?"

Молчит Душа.Она устала.
Она беззвучно слёзы льёт.
Едва дыша,прикладывает к ранам
Из наших расставаний лёд.

----------


## Лев

> В глаза с тоскою смотрит мне Любовь.
> И мечется Душа в груди,ломаясь и калечась вкровь.


Как надоели рифмы "кровь-любовь",
Моя соавторша сказала...
Пока мы живы, ответил я,
Поэты поколений напишут вновь и вновь:smile:

----------


## CTARый

Да,Лев,всё старо,как мир...
Я ничего в нём изменить не в силах...

А так же:
Двери-потери,
Тишине-душе,
Любить-воскресить
Льёт-лёд...и т,д. Мдааа,Вы правы, всё надоело.
Может,новые слова начать придумывать?
К стати,с любовью,кроме кровь и вновь,рифмуется ещё и морковь...
Надо подумать,куда её можно...

Спасибо.

----------


## luudvig

*CTARый*,Лёша,привет.Рад видеть!

----------


## CTARый

*Муза*


Меня недавно Муза посетила.
Обрадовавшись,я предложил пивка.
И,улыбнувшись,дева согласилась...
Я поднимаю тост:"Давайте,для рывка!"

Вот это радость!!!Муза в доме!
Наедине со мной!И не совсем трезва!
Я предвкушал,как в сладостной истоме:
Мы с ней в поэму превратим слова!

Но,пиво кончилось...шампусик и коньяк.
Несвязны речи...И неясна суть.
По радио включили нам медляк.
Мы в танце,вдруг нашли к постели путь.

А дальше-всё!Скрипела старая кровать,
И ночь без сна,и сигарета на двоих.
Остатки коньяка,И в шесть утра вставать...
Но,стоило того,чтоб сочинился стих!

С лучами Солнца,Муза испарилась,
Проснувшись,я в тетрадку посмотрел:
Лист был пустой...Лишь многоточье появилось.
Пульсирует вопрос:"А КТО КОГО ИМЕЛ?"

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*luudvig*,
Валера ,привет!!!
Я тоже рад тебя видеть.
Пока делаю первые шаги на этом форуме,но надеюсь мне здесь понравится,
и надеюсь,что не вызову антипатии у аборигенов.:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Мы потеряли что-то


 :Ok:

----------


## Лев

> К стати,с любовью,кроме кровь и вновь,рифмуется ещё и морковь...
> Надо подумать,куда её можно...


Снеговиков никто не отменял -
Слепил и вставил вверх иль вниз:smile:

----------


## Kliakca

> К стати,с любовью,кроме кровь и вновь,рифмуется ещё и морковь...


*кровь
любовь
морковь
вновь
бровь
свекровь
обусловь
приготовь
сквернословь
новь*

----------


## Skadi

*CTARый*,
Алёша! ну, наконец-то, ты здесь - так рада тебя видеть :smile: :flower: 
А песни в своём исполнении? откроешь темку? :wink:

----------


## CTARый

*Skadi*,
Привет,Оль!:smile:
Пока нет желания.Может,чуть позже. 


*Постскриптум*

Написал бы стихи.О тебе,для тебя...
Может,в рифму,а может и белым.
Только всё это,кажется зря.
Я любил так тебя неумело,

Что однажды пургой занесло
Всё,что было. И всё,чему верил.
Не узнает больше никто...
Как любовь я рифмами мерил.

*P.S.*

Нет,узнает!Но только не ты!
Будет кто-то роднее и ближе.
Будут новые рифмы,мечты,
И рассвет ослепительно-рыжий!

И со мною ОНА будет вечно светла,
И надежда- бескрайнею синью.
И я кнопкой "delete" сотру имена,
И события,покрытые пылью.

----------


## Skadi

> Я любил так тебя неумело...


Для любви нет советов, пособий каких,
И любить может каждый по-своему:
Кто-то песни поёт о любви, пишет стих,
Кто-то несовпаденьем расстроен...
Ясно только одно - всё, что дарит любовь,
Принимаем мы сразу, безропотно.
А уходит любовь, мы надеемся вновь -
В сердце новый свет принесёт она! :flower:

----------


## CTARый

*****

Я пропитан тобою насквозь.
Твоим запахом, взглядом, желаньем.
Испытать на себе довелось
Радость встреч и боль расставаний.

Этих дней невозможную нежность
Мне уже никогда не забыть.
Не взирая на всю безнадежность,
Сердце рвется к тебе, чтоб любить.

----------


## luudvig

_Написал бы стихи.О тебе,для тебя...
Может,в рифму,а может и белым.
Только всё это,кажется зря.
Я любил так тебя неумело,

Что однажды пургой занесло
Всё,что было. И всё,чему верил.
Не узнает больше никто...
Как любовь я рифмами мерил.

P.S.

Нет,узнает!Но только не ты!
Будет кто-то роднее и ближе.
Будут новые рифмы,мечты,
И рассвет ослепительно-рыжий!

И со мною ОНА будет вечно светла,
И надежда- бескрайнею синью.
И я кнопкой "delete" сотру имена,
И события,покрытые пылью._
"О тебе"  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/606597/

----------


## CTARый

> "О тебе"  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/606597/


Иногда мои рифмы ложатся на ноты...

Валера,спасибо!:smile:

----------


## Skadi

> Иногда мои рифмы ложатся на ноты...


Я бы не сказала, что иногда, Алёш :rolleyes:

----------


## CTARый

*Сотовая*


Звонок.
-Алло.

-Привет.

-Привет.

-Куда рпопал?

-Да,нет,
Не пропадал.

-Что не звонил?

-Дела.Немного занят был.
Как ты? Как твои дела?

-Нормально.

-Ты,как всегда,
В ответах неоригинальна.
Чем занята?

-Ничем.Мне холодно и одиноко.
Быть может встретимся?

-Во сколько?

-Ну,скажем,в пять.

-...хотел спросить...
мне нужно знать...

-Так мы увидимся?

-Не знаю.
Сегодня в шесть 
Я улетаю.

-Куда?

-В Москву.

-Жаль.А когда обратно?

-Послушай,всё так непонятно.
Давай поговорим о нас?

-Давай,но позже.Не сейчас.

- ...

-Ты что молчишь?

-Мне пора,прости.

Короткие гудки.
Дозвон повторный:
...-Абонент
вне зоны действия сети...

----------


## luudvig

> Иногда мои рифмы ложатся на ноты...


Лёш,это твои стихи записанные нотами.Спасибо за творчество.

----------


## CTARый

*Сердце*


Когда погаснут краски угасающего дня
И стихнут звуки, повинуясь жестам ночи,
Быть может, где-то далеко, ты вспомнишь про меня,
И дождь прольётся за стеклом,смывая эти строки.


Прислушиваясь робко к стуку капель за стеклом,
Как отзвук эха ,расколовшись, еле дышит.
Вдруг стихнет всё,и в унисон с дождём, 
Стук сердца моего внезапно ты услышишь.


И все, что было недосказано,
Сквозь улиц мокрых силуэт,
Оно расскажет лишь тебе одной,
Оно расскажет лишь тебе.
И долго дождик будет падать в ночь,
Скрывая слёз своих обман.
А утром превратится дождь в туман.


Не слушай дождь. потоки лживых фраз,
И капли на стекле друг с другом так похожи.
Как братья-близнецы.
Слова и дождь- всё ложь.
Послушай моё сердце- оно солгать не сможет


И все, что было недосказано,
Сквозь улиц мокрых силуэт,
Оно расскажет лишь тебе одной,
Оно расскажет лишь тебе.
И долго дождик будет падать в ночь,
Скрывая слёз своих обман.
А утром превратится дождь в туман...

----------


## Skadi

> _И долго дождик будет падать в ночь,
> Скрывая слёз своих обман.
> А утром превратится дождь в туман..._


Алёш, очень красиво и...светло, не смотря на печаль  :flower:

----------


## CTARый

*Что написать тебе...*

Что написать тебе в письме?
Я-не Онегин,ты-не Татьяна.
Роман закончен,и тебе
Не стал я рыцарем без страха и изъяна.

Что написать тебе в письме?
Я-не Ромэо,ты- не Джульета
Я не грущу,немного жалко мне,
Что так недолго пели мы дуэтом.

Я не грущу.Исчезла острота
Моих эмоций мировосприятья,
Но помнят поцелуи сладкие уста,
Тоскуют руки по нежности объятий.

Роман закончен.Эпилог.
И время подводить итоги.
Уже трудней ложится в рифму слог,
И поразнь идут наши дороги.

----------


## Skadi

> Что написать тебе в письме?
> Я-не Онегин,ты-не Татьяна.
> Роман закончен,и тебе
> Не стал я рыцарем без страха и изъяна.


Что написать тебе, не знаю...
Ты - не Татьяна. Я ж Онегиным не стал.
Роман закончен наш - бывает...
Такое чувство, что опять себе наврал.

----------


## barbarossa

Бывает разное на свете,
Дива случаются в тиши:
Душа душе душой ответит
На тихий огонек души...

----------


## Skadi

> И я кнопкой "delete" сотру имена,
> И события,покрытые пылью.


Если б было так просто -
Всё взять и забыть,
И в момент кнопкой нужной
"delete" удалить...

----------


## CTARый

**

*Адам и Ева*

Эдем. Не я был первым там.
И ты была не первой.
Но все же, доверяясь небесам.
В начале всех начал.
Коль звали бы меня Адам…
То ты была бы Евой.

----------


## Alenajazz

То есть второй бы была...
Ведь не Ева - первая!
Лилит! Её имя - зола...
Хрупкая, нежная, смелая...

----------


## ELA1

*CTARый*,
 Лешка  :Ok:  Ты всё знаешь, рада что наконец добрался и решился  :Oj:

----------


## CTARый

> То есть второй бы была...
> Ведь не Ева - первая!
> Лилит! Её имя - зола...
> Хрупкая, нежная, смелая...


Лилит...она была.И первою была безспо рно.
Как Ева,Господом дана.Но не желала быть покорной.
Три Ангела Господь послал во след сбегающей девице.
За непослушность наказал и превратил в ночную птицу.

И с незапамятных времён,как летопись гласит,
Мы видим тот далёкий сон,мы грезим о Лилит.
Мы проклянаем,забываем,и снова грезим в гневе.
О райских яблоках мечтая,мы женимся на Еве.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> рада что наконец добрался и решился


Ленуська!!!
Самые тёплые слова в твой адрес!:smile:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*CTARый*,
 Леш, привет! :smile:

----------


## CTARый

> Леш, привет!


Аллочка,здравствуй!Заходи,не стесняйся!

----------


## Алла и Александр

Леш.. Старалась..:smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/723529m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Молчит Душа.Она устала.
> Она беззвучно слёзы льёт.
> Едва дыша,прикладывает к ранам
> Из наших расставаний лёд.


Спасибо за стихи! А я не удержалась....... экспромт...

Любовь в страданиях умирает -
За что наказана судьбой?
К душе с мольбой  она взывает - 
За что же так они со мной?

Молчит душа. Она устала.
Душа беззвучно слёзы льёт.
Её давно уж всё достало.
Ну почему так не везёт?

Любви росток взойдёт несмелый -
Найдутся тут же сапоги,
Что растоптать его  посмеют,
Чтоб не достался он другим.

Любовь страдает, умирая,
Душе отдав последний стон.
Печально смотрит, понимая -
Не повторится сладкий сон.

----------


## CTARый

*Звёздочка*,
Татьяна,спасибо за понимание. :flower: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Леш.. Старалась..


Аллочка!!!Суперррр!!!!Спасибо большое! :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Что написать тебе...
> 
> Что написать тебе в письме?
> Я-не Онегин,ты-не Татьяна.
> Роман закончен,и тебе
> Не стал я рыцарем без страха и изъяна.
> 
> Что написать тебе в письме?
> Я-не Ромэо,ты- не Джульета
> ...


Честное. :Aga:  Чувствами. :Ok: 
Да, не каждый может писать письма.
А нам, как мужчинам:wink: порою куда тяжелее.:frown:

*Письмo*

Здаравствуй , далёкая милая,
Вот предо мною листок...
Ночь за окном опостылая, 
Встала спиной на восток.

Крошится в слёзы сознание, 
Режет глаза , как песок...
Дышит лишь воспоминаньями
В сердце любви уголёк.

Да , здесь погода неважная
Серая сырость зимы .
Я , как собака бродяжная,
Путь мой дождями размыт.

Что без тебя мне .Любимая, 
Долго ли бремя разлук ?
Ноша невыносимая -
Вера в сплетение рук...

Глаз твоих синих два омута, 
Губ твоих сладостный плен.
Я - одинокий без опыта ,
Меж расстояния стен .

Ты- моя добрая женщина,
Светишь далёкой звездой.
Верю мальчишкой доверчивым, 
В счастие наше с тобой.

Времени крутится мельница
Мелят меня жернова...
Ах , как мне хочется встретится.
Слушать простые слова.

Спрятать тебя , долгожданную
И никуда не пускать
Невыносимо - желанную
Неудежимо ласкать...

Адрес на плёнке конверта,
Вчетверо сложен листок.
Долго ли ждать мне ответа
С запада , на восток?

 :flower: :rolleyes:

----------


## CTARый

> Здаравствуй , далёкая милая


Лена,это твоё?

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Лена,это твоё?


Да. :Aga: 
Цузые указываем. :Oj:

----------


## CTARый

*Malina sladkaja*,
Очень хорошо.
Тонко прочувствована душа другого человека,да ещё и противоположного пола.
Спасибо.

----------


## Skadi

> -Что не звонил?
> 
> -Дела.Немного занят был.
> Как ты? Как твои дела?
> 
> -Нормально.
> 
> -Ты,как всегда,
> В ответах неоригинальна.


Бывает, молчание лучше
За нас скажет, что хотим,
Что гложет и тайно мучит...
Вслух - непониманье растим...
 :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Что написать тебе в письме?


А можно ещё...в копилочку?...

*Письмо*


Здравствуй, моя милая глупышка
Я опять пишу тебе письмо.
Не суди меня за это слишком, 
Всё решится по себе само.

Знаешь ты, что по тебе скучаю.
Знаешь, что я писем очень жду,
На твоё молчанье отвечая
Тем, что вновь пишу я как в бреду.

Я люблю твой говор дерзкий очень
И глаза твои, и лёгкий стан...
Вот, промчалось лето, скоро осень
И я немножко от всего устал.

Хочется хоть на одну минутку
Мне побыть, мой мотылёк, с тобой.
Без тебя тоскливо так и жутко,
Без тебя заброшен я судьбой.

На ответ твой не храню надежды,
Знаю, нет меня в твоей  душе.
Дописав письмо порву, как прежде.
Вот и пролетела ночь уже...

Что ж на этом ставлю мягко точку
И опять шепчу тебе "прости"...
Чудному, без имени, цветочку
Символу любви и нежности.

----------


## CTARый

*Жажда*

Мотая кинопленку,давно ушедших дней,
Наверное,скажу себе однажды, 
Закутываясь в старый плед и думая о ней:
"ОНА БЫЛА СПАСЕНИЕМ ОТ ЖАЖДЫ".

Я пил её ,то по глоткУ и не спеша,
То залпом выпивал,и чувствовал тепло
Но,всё-же, каждой каплей дорожа
Молил у неба я: "ЕЩЁ,ЕЩЁ!"

И снова пил до дна тот терпкий элексир,
Который ,как казалось,вновь придавал мне силу.
Но,опьянённым я умом не доходил,
Что ЖАЖДОЙ я обязан элексиру.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Молил у неба я: "ЕЩЁ,ЕЩЁ!"


 :Aga: 

*Ещё...*


Трепещет мой далёкий огонёк. 
Ещё живой...Ещё к себе зовущий. 
Ещё...душа , как пёс у Ваших ног - 
Любимая душой моей , всё пуще! 

Дрожит немое пламя на ветру. 
Ему в ответ ещё мигают звёзды. 
Ещё...Я искру веры не сотру. 
Ведь верю...верю , что ещё не поздно. 

Мерцает оголённая мечта. 
Далёкая, но всё ещё родная. 
Ещё не поселилась пустота 
На облаке придуманного рая. 

Колышится мой маленький маяк, 
Как светлячок на веточке надежды. 
Ещё я не спешу поверить в мрак, 
Нас разлучающий... 
Ещё я Ваш. 
Как прежде.





> Но,опьянённым я умом не доходил,
> Что ЖАЖДОЙ я обязан элексиру.


 :Aga:  :Ok:  Coca-Cola :)

----------


## barbarossa

> Что ЖАЖДОЙ я обязан элексиру.


 :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

> Я пил её ,то по глоткУ и не спеша,
> То залпом выпивал,и чувствовал тепло
> Но,всё-же, каждой каплей дорожа
> Молил у неба я: "ЕЩЁ,ЕЩЁ!"


:smile: :flower:

----------


## CTARый

*Давай поплачем под дождём*

Давай поплачем под дождём,
Ведь наши слёзы не увидят.
Никто не спросит ниочём,
И расставанье не приблизит.

Ещё минуту,только миг.
И разбежимся навсегда.
Нас в расставаньи дождь застиг.
А дождь,что слёзы-лишь вода.

Сейчас мы в безразличье тонем.
К самим себе,к своей любви.
За нас лишь гром,каскадным стоном,
Оплакивает радужные сны.

Лишь сны...им наяву не сбыться.
Мы так хотели-мы,вдвоём.
Друг другу обещаем мы не сниться.
...давай поплачем под дождём...

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

> *Мы* так хотели-*мы*,вдвоём.
> Друг другу обещаем *мы* не сниться.


*CTARый*,три раза подряд "МЫ", как то не очень...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> три раза подряд "МЫ", как то не очень...


Мне оно прочлось так..... (сорички за самовольство)

Давай поплачем под дождём,
Ведь наши слёзы не увидят.
Никто не спросит ни о чём,
Час расставания лишь приблизит.

Ещё минуту,только миг.
И разбежимся навсегда.
В прощании нас вдруг дождь застиг.
А дождь,что слёзы-лишь вода.

Сейчас мы в безразличье тонем.
К самим себе,к своей любви.
За нас лишь гром,каскадным стоном,
Оплачет радужные сны.

Лишь сны...им наяву не сбыться.
Мы так хотели быть вдвоём.
Друг другу ни к чему нам сниться.
...давай поплачем под дождём...

----------


## Kliakca

*Звёздочка*, :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Сейчас мы в безразличье тонем.
> К самим себе, к своей любви.
> За нас лишь гром каскадным стоном
> Оплакивает радужные сны.


Алёша, какие хорошие ассоциации :smile:
Эхом возникло много строк, но не буду. У тебя лучше  :flower:

----------


## CTARый

Оль,а зря.Было бы интересно.
То,что у меня лучше-не факт.

Я никогда не берусь как-то оценивать стихи.(лучше-хуже)
Для меня сложившийся стих-это голос души и сердца...
без вмешательства разума.
Пусть не по правилам,но откровенно и честно.

----------


## Kliakca

> Пусть не по правилам,но откровенно и честно.


 :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

> Оль,а зря.Было бы интересно.


*Ну, что ж..хорошо.
*
Давай поплачем под дождём.
Никто те слёзы не заметит,
Лишь только мы с тобой вдвоём.
Ещё, быть может, лёгкий ветер.

Прижми к себе в последний раз.
Ну почему всё так случилось?
Как удалить нам боль из глаз?
Как всё забыть, скажи на милость?

Вслух нет тех слов и нет вопросов,
И не обнявшись мы стоим,
И струйки холода мне в косы
Вплетает дождь. Пойду. Прости.

----------


## CTARый

*Skadi*,
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## CTARый

*Радуйся победе*

http://dump.ru/file/3328559

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> Радуйся победе


Алёшка...я обожаю Йетса! он положил к Её ногам свои мечты, ты же - душу...
А как слушаются твои стихи в твоём собственном исполнении!..ещё  :flower:

----------


## CTARый

*Кабак*

В угаре пьяном,и в дыму табачном,
Здесь глушат всё: и радость и печаль.
В фойе дерутся.И увозят в "тачке",
Тех,кто час назад рожденье отмечал.

Кто я для вас?Лишь кепка-восьмиклинка,
Рубаха-парень,микрофон в руке.
Кабак.Суббота.Снова вечеринка.
О чём на утро?Нет,не обо мне.


Скучающая дама просит белый танец.
Я ей охотно в этом помогу.
Спою с душою,но её "засранец",
С официанткой шепчется в углу.

"Владимирский централ"- десятый раз по кругу
Перед лицом капустой шелестит.
И ВДВэшник хочет песню другу,
Он раскошелится и сотней наградит.

А я иду курить.Давно уже стемнело.
И пялюсь в отраженье на стекле.
"Красавчик..."-за спиной несмело
Скучающая дама: "...Поехали ко мне?"

Нет,не соблазн с инстинктами  разрулят,
И врядли это кто-нибудь поймёт.
Есть мысль одна,что у виска,как пуля:
"ОНА ведь,всё-же любит,всё-же ждёт!"

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Радуйся победе
> 
> http://dump.ru/file/3328559


Лёша, только что послушала. Согласна с Олей - ЗДОРОВО звучит стих в голосовом прослушивании! Слова очень хорошие..... само исполнение просто класс!!!!!
Записывай свои стихи в мп3, очень хорошо слушаться будут!!!

----------


## CTARый

> Записывай свои стихи в мп3


Татьян,спасибо.Такая мысль меня давно посетила,но
как-то не хотелось отличаться.(по природе своей,я достаточно скромный) :Aga: 
Это был просто эксперемент,или,как ты говоришь "проба".
Спасибо,что заходишь. :flower:

----------


## ELA1

*CTARый*,
Лешка, спасибо, здорово! :Ok:  :Oj:

----------


## Skadi

> Скучающая дама просит белый танец.
> Я ей охотно в этом помогу.
> Спою с душою,но её "засранец",
> С официанткой шепчется в углу.


*"Засранец", что пришёл с своею дамой,
Официантку соблазняет на Багамы.
А брошенная дама так хотела
Вернуть его, позвав на танец белый.
Но передумала, увидев, что напротив
Сидел мужчина, подчинённый грустной ноте.
И вот уже разрозненных моментов
Не наблюдается под шквал аплодисментов -
Танцует пара, улыбаются глаза...
"Засранцу" поздно нажимать на тормоза.
:smile:*

----------


## Malina sladkaja

:Ok: :biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*CTARый*,
Алёш...........:smile: :flower:

----------


## MOPO

*CTARый*,
 :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## CTARый

*Я живу в небольшом городке.*  :Oj: 

http://dump.ru/file/3401689

----------


## Kliakca

> Я живу в небольшом городке.


Лёша, очень красивый и трогательный стих!!!

Оживила твой стих, надеюсь,что тебе понравится...

http://webfile.ru/3914355

----------


## CTARый

*Kliakca*,Настя,
:rolleyes:Спасибо большое.Если б знал,хотя бы шум из записи убрал.:smile:

----------


## Kliakca

> Если б знал,хотя бы шум из записи убрал


Убери, я перезапишу.

----------


## Ольвия

*CTARый*,
*Kliakca*,
 Я от вас в шоке!!!!!!!!:eek: :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*CTARый*, Леш, стихи действительно чудесный! Приятно читать!  :Aga:

----------


## Kliakca

Переписала, теперь должно всё быть окей!!!

*"Я живу в небольшом городке".* http://webfile.ru/3914491




> Радуйся победе


Леша из этого убери шумы тоже.

----------


## CTARый

> Я от вас в шоке!


Оля,ШОК-это по-нашему. :Aga: 
Хотя я тоже в шоке:eek:

----------


## Ольвия

> Хотя я тоже в шоке


:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## CTARый

> Приятно читать!


Лен,спасибо.
Уж так получается. :Aga:

----------


## Kliakca

> Хотя я тоже в шоке


Лёша, надеюсь в хорошем смысле?:biggrin:
Держи свою *"Радуйся победе"* http://webfile.ru/3915461

----------


## Ольвия

> Держи свою "Радуйся победе"


Боюсь даже слушать.......:rolleyes:

----------


## CTARый

*Kliakca*,
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:   :Oj:

----------


## Ольвия

> "Радуйся победе"


Мда.......  И где вы взялись такие талантливые???????? :Ok: 

Лешка, прям не знаю, каких тебе слов написать......... Спасибо!!!!!!

----------


## Вадимыч

> Я живу в небольшом городке.


маладца! :Ok:

----------


## ELA1

*CTARый*,
 Лешка молодчина, спасибо !  :Ok:  :Oj:

----------


## Black Lord

*CTARый*,*Kliakca*,молодцы! :Pivo:  :flower: 




> Я живу в небольшом городке.


*CTARый*, чень понравилось!  :br:

----------


## Skadi

> Я живу в небольшом городке.  
> 
> http://dump.ru/file/3401689


Алёша, только услышала твои строки, как родилось вот это
(о своём городе, где живу):

*Я живу в небольшом городке
Над задумчивой, ласковой Проней,
Где с горы видно, как вдалеке
Купола золотятся. Ладони
Сложу в рупор и крикну: "Привет!" -
Мне в ответ колокольные звоны
Пронзят душу, и чист пересвет
Любви в сердце раскроет бутоны.*

----------


## Skadi

> Я живу в небольшом городке.


[IMG]http://*********ru/904678.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

*CTARый*,
 Лёш, ты Хде?????:eek:   Почему замолчал???? А то я тебе посвящения начну писать в моей манере....:rolleyes: :Oj:      Доиграешься.....:wink::biggrin:

----------


## CTARый

> Почему замолчал?


Ольчик,спасибо!!!
Не болит ничего,и не пишется.:frown:
А это значит,что всё у меня ХАРАШО! :Aga:

----------


## Ольвия

> А это значит,что всё у меня ХАРАШО!


Как я рада за тебя!!!!! :Ok:  Пойду писать посвящение........:rolleyes::biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> не пишется.


Придёт время, Алёш :smile:

----------


## Skadi

*CTARый*,
:smile: :flower:

----------


## CTARый

Давай поплачем под дождём.mp3

----------


## Ольвия

> Давай поплачем под дождём


Лешенька, дорогой!!!!!!!!!!:redface:   Я плачу...... всесте с дождем....:frown:   Спасибо тебе!!!! :Ok:

----------


## CTARый

> Я плачу...


Оль,не плакай! :flower: 

Плоховато получилось.У Насти(Kliakca) это получалось лучше.

----------


## ELA1

*CTARый*,
 Лешка  :Oj:

----------


## Skadi

> Давай поплачем под дождём.mp3


:smile:

----------


## Kliakca

> У Насти(Kliakca) это получалось лучше.


:rolleyes:  :Oj:  kiss


> Давай поплачем под дождём.mp3


Вауууууууууу!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok: 
А можно забрать на время???:rolleyes: Я верну.... Обещаю. :Aga:  :Oj:

----------


## CTARый

> А можно забрать на время?


Насть,да для хорошего человека не жалко!:smile:

----------


## Kliakca

Спасибо,Лёша. kiss
Постараюсь завтра выбрать время и заняться. :Aga: 
Может к вечеру отдам с процентами.:rolleyes:

----------


## smychok

> Но,опьянённым я умом не доходил,
> Что ЖАЖДОЙ я обязан элексиру.


Жажда - просто супер!!! :Pivo: 

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> "Владимирский централ"- десятый раз по кругу
> Перед лицом капустой шелестит.
> И ВДВэшник хочет песню другу,
> Он раскошелится и сотней наградит.


Ой хорошо!!!! Правдиво))) Сам несколько лет пел по кабакам))) :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Kliakca

Лёша, извини за задержку, времени совсем нет.
Вот, возвращаю долги... :Oj: 


[IMG]http://*********org/51208.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/4105.gif[/IMG]......[IMG]http://*********org/4105.gif[/IMG]

----------


## CTARый

> Вот, возвращаю долги.


А может,к чёрту всё?!!
Возьмём и бросим!
Ведь расставанья не для нас!
И дождь,и слёзы,и седая  осень...
Быть может позже,
Не сейчас!!!

_Настён!!!Благодарен неописуемо!!!
За внимание,за труд,за позитивный финал!!!
Ты-супер!!!
_

----------


## Kliakca

Краснею... :Oj: 
Если надо нормальное качество, то выложу на файлообменник, но качать придётся 250 метров.:rolleyes:

----------


## CTARый

> но качать придётся 250 метров.


:rolleyes:Это для меня космические цыфры...к сожалению.
А средний вариант существует?

----------


## Tajussa

*Kliakca*,
*CTARый*,
Ребята, нет слов!!!! Одни сплошные эмоции, охи-ахи, междометия и т.д. и т.п.
Спасибо вам, нет не просто спасибо, а огромное спасибище!!!

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
[IMG]http://*********org/4121.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

*Kliakca*,
*CTARый*,
 Ооох, блинннн, вы меня решили добить окончательно....... :Vah:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  И что мне теперь все выходные прибитой ходить???????????:eek::biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

*Kliakca*,
*CTARый*,
 :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

*Земляничная поляна!!!*



[IMG]http://*********org/4105.gif[/IMG]......[IMG]http://*********org/4105.gif[/IMG]

----------


## CTARый

*Kliakca*,
Настя!....... :Oj: 
Слов нет,одни эмоции!!!
Какая милая,добрая сказка получилась!
Спасибо большое!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> Настя!.......
> Слов нет


Жаль... :Tu: 
Тогда спой...:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

И тут "тихий час".......Эпидемия........
В марлевых повязках видно петь трудно и не удобно. :Tu:

----------


## CTARый

> Тогда спой...


Настя,не спел,но нашептал...
Если интересно,посмотри.



> В марлевых повязках


...почти так... :Aga:

----------


## Kliakca

Лёшик, понравилось. Балдю от Криса! :Aga: 
Только не поняла, начал так красиво, а что у тебя с середины с голосом, простыл?:rolleyes:
Я знаю, что можеш лучше! Может дубль 2 попробовать?

----------


## CTARый

> Может дубль 2 попробовать?


Конечно! Ошибки исправляю!
Для этого и выставляюсь на форуме,чтоб не повторять косяки. :Aga: 
Настён,а какой программой ты видео творишь?Подскажи...:smile:

----------


## Kliakca

Лёша, на даный момент я использую несколько програм для мантажа.
1) Adorage Premium For VM
2) Adorage_EffectPackage
3) Adobe After Effects CS4
4) Ulead VideoStudio 11.5 Plus 
5) Corel.VideoStudio.Pro.
6) CyberLink
Если ты хочешь научиться делать домашнее видео, то я бы тебе посоветовала начать с Ulead VideoStudio 11.5 Plus .
Она очень простая в управлении, легко изучаема, не требует особых навыков.
Помогу в любых вопросах с этой програмкой и всеми её функциями.

----------


## CTARый

> Помогу в любых вопросах с этой програмкой и всеми её функциями.


kiss :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*CTARый*,
*Лёшенька, с Новым годом!
Любви, удачи, творческого вдохновения!*

 [IMG]http://*********org/98936.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## CTARый

*Skadi*,
Ольчик,спасибо!И тебя с новым годом и рождеством!
Любви,здоровья,благополучия! :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*CTARый*,
 kiss

----------


## CTARый

*Ольвия*,
Ух,как !!!!Я между двух Оль!!! :rolleyes:

Ушёл загадывать желание...

----------


## luudvig

Лёха!!! С Новым Годом тебя,дорогой!!!Шоб ты был здоровый,сытый,пьяный(по праздникам),любимый и любящий!!!Ну и щоб Муза тебя  помнила и мучила!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/112237.gif[/IMG]

----------


## CTARый

*luudvig*,
Валера,спасибо большое!Про музу хорошо сказал!
Поздравляю тебя с новым годом и Рождеством!
Хочу тебе пожелать неисчерпаемого творческого потенциала и возможностей,
добра,здоровья,достатка! :br:

----------


## Kliakca

> Ух,как !!!!Я между двух Оль!!!


Я хоть и не Оля, но...
Леша, поздравляю тебя с Наступившим годом!!!
Счастья, тепла, любви, радости и хороших песен!
А это мой подарочек, на твоё исполнение...

Скачать: http://files.wyw.ru/wyw_file?id=4205957

Посмотреть: http://rutube.ru/tracks/2784284.html...a641fc54dacea8

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********ru/1010828.gif[/IMG]

----------


## CTARый

*Kliakca*,
Настюш!Спасибо большое!!!
*С Рождеством!!!!!!!*

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/185350.gif[/IMG]

----------


## CTARый

*Kliakca*,
Настюш!Псть всё тебе вернётся в кубе! :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*CTARый*,
Лёш...ты где? :confused: давненько не слышно...не пишется и не поётся?

----------


## Skadi

> Лёш...ты где?  давненько не слышно...не пишется и не поётся?


..................................:confused:

----------

